# Hassle hop!



## jkhlt1210 (24/2/14)

Who has had a Hassle Hop??!!!! Shit on Hop Hog! What a beautiful beer !!! Crey head all the way to bottom hoppy goodness!!!! MY GOD UTS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## jkhlt1210 (24/2/14)

Meant to type CREAMY HEAD ALL WAY TO BOTTOM


----------



## indica86 (24/2/14)

Umm, creamy head in your bottom?

I had one, it was okay. Taking the price into account and the fact there were no hop burps means that I rate Sierra Nevada Harvest ale a lot higher.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (24/2/14)

indica86 said:


> Umm, creamy head in your bottom?
> 
> I had one, it was okay. Taking the price into account and the fact there were no hop burps means that I rate Sierra Nevada Harvest ale a lot higher.


 I did not say to my bottom! Jesus Christ . Yes it was very expensive. So Sierra Nevada Harvest ale ??? Haven't tried it I will grab some tomorrow. But I do love the Hassle Hop!


----------



## SNippets01 (25/2/14)

I recently had a Hassle Hop at the Brew (or maybe it's just Brew) off queen st mall, brisbane city. They had some on Tap with some other craft beers, I did enjoy it a lot. 

Another one you would probably like is James Squire Hop Thief or the new Stone & wood limited edition dry hopped lager. Omnomnomnom hops!


----------



## Nibbo (25/2/14)

I had a bottle of this a couple weeks back. I bought it from our local BWS which has our best craft beer range in town for a bottle shop. 
I'm not a huge IPA freak and all but I found this OK. As above, it kept its head all the way and had good hop presence.
I do understand why this wouldn't rate with IPA lovers as I think it would be lost in the IPA crowd other than it's name which helps promote it.


----------



## tricache (25/2/14)

It isn't actually an IPA, it's a Strong Pale Ale so it won't have the big hoppy presence of an IPA but still have the alcohol presence.

I enjoyed a few at the brewery on the weekend and I have to say its much nicer on tap when compared to bottles.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/2/14)

SN Harvest tastes like pine-o-clean.


----------



## Nibbo (25/2/14)

My bad...I didn't really read the bottle in depth and just assumed it was aimed at the IPA style. 
From memory the alcohol wasn't crazy high was it? 5 or 6%??
I would think there would be a difference in draught onsite to bottle 1500km's away...although it tasted fresh without knowing exactly what it tastes like onsite.


----------



## lukiferj (25/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> SN Harvest tastes like pine-o-clean.


 only some years


----------



## jkhlt1210 (26/2/14)

SNippets said:


> I recently had a Hassle Hop at the Brew (or maybe it's just Brew) off queen st mall, brisbane city. They had some on Tap with some other craft beers, I did enjoy it a lot.
> 
> Another one you would probably like is James Squire Hop Thief or the new Stone & wood limited edition dry hopped lager. Omnomnomnom hops!


 Yes I am a huge fan of James Squire I will grab that one


----------



## Snowdog (27/2/14)

Been enjoying the Hasslehop on tap at Portabella in Albany Creek. Good brew!


----------



## Dan Dan (28/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> SN Harvest tastes like pine-o-clean.


Last bottle of harvest I tried was terrible. Had lost all of its hop flavour and aroma, and just tasted sickly sweet. But, I did buy it from bws. 
Hassle Hop is fantastic, I rate it much higher than the Figjam IPA from Burleigh.


----------



## hoppy2B (28/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> SN Harvest tastes like pine-o-clean.


And how would you know that? Have you been drinking Pine-o-clean again Liam? 

If I've told you once I've told you a thousand times, you mustn't drink Pine-o-clean! :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/14)

I can't help it, it's just so hoppy!


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/14)

I actually bypassed this beer because I thought it to be some cheesy play on words to do with David Hasslehoff (below left).


----------



## Dips Me Lid (28/2/14)

Definitely a cheesy play on words, I guess there aren't many decent hop pun beer names left. The beer was ok, kinda tasted a bit muddled to me and I got a fair bit of hot alcohol in the bottle I drank, but overall it was pretty good.


----------



## sponge (28/2/14)

So did I actually.

Similarly to the mmmm hop or whatever beer those hanson kids released.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (28/2/14)

I haven't tried that Hanson beer and I don't think I will, it would remind me of their terrible music too much to try and enjoy the beer.


----------



## sponge (28/2/14)

It would be like drinking 'Vanguard Boys', 'Hop Me Baby One More Bine', 'Pearle Jam' or 'Smells like Tettnang Spirit'


----------



## Dips Me Lid (28/2/14)

Hahaha, 'Hop me baby one more bine' is brilliant!


----------

